# is staffordshire a APBT bloodline?



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

ive got friend with a pretty male. he claims the dogs blod line to be stafordshire/redboy/and blueboy. i thought that staffordshire was a completely different breed and told him so. so would someone shed some light on the matter?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

invite your friend to the board, cuz he doesn't know what he's talkin about


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

as far as i know the American Staffordshire is the show version of an APBT


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The American Staffordshire Terrier, otherwise known as Amstaff, or AST, is a different breed due to gene pools going in two different directions. 100 years of breeding for different traits IMO makes them two different breeds. You can find a lot of threads on here about the difference between these breeds... All you have to do is a quick search. 

Welcome to gp


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your dog can have amstaff bloodline one of mine is 13%ast and thats what the abda calls it so i would say yes it could be ast all the registries for pits will register a ast as a pit if you ask them to so i would say they are close to the same the difference would be color most of all the ast is only allowd to have one color nose and pits can have any color nose. look into it on the adba site ADBA


----------

